# Let's talk leash



## KatieToth (Jun 25, 2015)

What do you like, what don’t you like?
Leather, rope, nylon, biothane;
Traffic, 2ft, 3ft, 4th, 6ft or more;
Basic, multifunctional, double ended, flexi, slip, or other specialty leashes?

What is your go to everyday leash?

What do you recommend for new puppy owners and for training?

What are your favorite brands or good brands to consider?

My current favorite is the Lumino leash by Julius K9, and the reason for it is just the way it feels. I love it!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

6' leather. 15-20' cotton, 4' for close work training.


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

I love our leather leash but Brando was such a puller at first he stretched it out like crazy. I like the 6 ft nylon leash that has a handle close in to help me keep control of him when he was a puller.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

British slip lead


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

6' leather lead.

Take a while to 'break in,' buy nothing better.

learn how to hold it properly.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

I prefer nylon leashes, i guess because i haven't really had experience with the rest, though i know there is a wide array of leashes in the market.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I have about 10 leashes, long lines, retractable, slip lead, traffic leads and tabs. my everyday go to however is a leather convertible service dog leash. it's my work leash but I enjoy it so much that I keep several at my home/car for my personal dogs. here's a description for those interested...

_When we designed the Convertible Service Dog Leash we were originally asked to make this style of leash by a guide-dog training center. Since that time, we have received inquiries from other groups working with guide-dogs, therapy dogs, etc. The versatile, convertible design of the Convertible Service Dog Leash makes it several leads in one. Overall length is 5'. Snap into the top ring and make a 4' lead with handle. Snap into the bottom ring and make a shorter, 30" lead. Snap the bottom snap into the top ring to make a large loop to fit over your head and one shoulder, making a "hands-free" lead for large breeds (Goldens, Labs, Shepherds, etc.). Made from 5/8" Burgundy Latigo Leather with 2 bronze bolt snaps and 2 bronze rings. _

it took awhile to get used to holding 2 parts of the leash when set in a "short leash" but I don't notice at all now. I walk around town a lot and my dogs are often tied out when I pop into stores or cafés and this leash is super convenient and secure for that purpose.

I was drawn to but ended up not liking the biothane, rope leads are uncomfortable in my hands and I don't think I'll ever go back to nylon. my long line is woven cotton. leather it is!


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

A simple 6 ft nylon leash gets the job done for me. The material is comfortable to me that, when needed, I can just put my hand into the loop at the end, and then simply adjust it's length by a simple twirl of my wrist to wrap the leash onto my hand. I generally have it wrapped a bit around my hand when walking, leaving enough slack for it to hang a little but not enough to trip/tangle, since the dog is by my side (when walking with the dog at your side, you don't really need more than 3-4 ft of leash).

I like the option of having the extra length of up to 6 ft because I like to give a little space while going potty on the walk (and my nose isn't fond of the smell of dog-doo either). Or if the dog walks to sniff around a bit. Or we see a doggy he knows and I want to let them greet and move around semi-freely.

It's important to be sure you are strong enough to wrap the leash around your hand to shorten the slack when your dog is pulling very hard. I personally like the Gentle Leader when training to walk on leash, so that the dog isn't choking itself with the collar while tugging; plus, it feels like you have a bit more control.

Never was a fan of super long leashes, or even the flexis because they catch onto stuff, tangle, trip people, and whatever else may occur. I think--properly used--ecollars are more effective and less stressful (for both you and the dog) to train with than a one-hundred-something long contraption. Plus, I like to let my dogs wander a fair bit. Could you imagine 200 ft of leash?! That is going to get caught on something all day! Not to mention there is always a difference with recall when leashed vs unleashed: dogs know when they're leashed, they're smart.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My favorite, though it's a bit of a handful, is the 6' Leather Police Leash that Leerburg has. Can use it on more than one dog in a pinch, can make it longer or shorter depending on the crowds. Plus if you want to loop it around something (picnic table while you are eating?) It's simple to do so in a pinch. Hands free if you loop it around your shoulders like the photo below.

Leerburg | Leather Police Leash


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a 6' long 1/4" wide leather show lead, but our everyday leads of choice are soy. I hate nylon and my husband hates the leather. He found 6' soy leads at our local pet supply store and bought one for each of us. They're soft and comfortable to hold. One thing I've noticed is that the leather leash can be uncomfortable to hold for long periods of time if I wear my wedding/engagement rings. I have to take them off. The soy lead is fine.

Edit to add: On my wish list is a shorter (maybe 4') braided leather leash. There's an awkward (for me) amount of slack with a 6' lead when heeling. The braided leather feels more comfortable in my hands as well.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

So depends where and what I am doing. Have many from 3 ft to 8ft - I love biothane. 

Ordered from www.K9noz.com and I enjoy all the color options as well. But for any bitework with my guy I love the super grip leads


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> My favorite, though it's a bit of a handful, is the 6' Leather Police Leash that Leerburg has. Can use it on more than one dog in a pinch, can make it longer or shorter depending on the crowds. Plus if you want to loop it around something (picnic table while you are eating?) It's simple to do so in a pinch. Hands free if you loop it around your shoulders like the photo below.
> 
> Leerburg | Leather Police Leash


I use nearly identical leashes "made by the Amish" and courtesy of eBay. I've got several identical ones.

95% of the time my dog is on a leash, I've got the strap over my shoulder just like in that photo. "Look Ma, no hands!"

Also, this thread has some good equipment suggestions: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-find/574497-quality-leashes-other-tools.html


----------



## KatieToth (Jun 25, 2015)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> My favorite, though it's a bit of a handful, is the 6' Leather Police Leash that Leerburg has. Can use it on more than one dog in a pinch, can make it longer or shorter depending on the crowds. Plus if you want to loop it around something (picnic table while you are eating?) It's simple to do so in a pinch. Hands free if you loop it around your shoulders like the photo below.
> 
> Leerburg | Leather Police Leash



That is different.. I like it. Thank you for sharing something new with us.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I love my 1/2 inch wide leather wine colored lead. I also have 1/4 inch wide black leather leash with braided handle. Both are 6 feet long.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Saito said:


> A simple 6 ft nylon leash gets the job done for me. The material is comfortable to me that, when needed, I can just put my hand into the loop at the end, and then simply adjust it's length by a simple twirl of my wrist to wrap the leash onto my hand. I generally have it wrapped a bit around my hand when walking, leaving enough slack for it to hang a little but not enough to trip/tangle, since the dog is by my side
> 
> 
> 
> It's important to be sure you are strong enough to wrap the leash around your hand to shorten the slack when your dog is pulling very hard. I personally like the Gentle Leader when training to walk on leash, so that the dog isn't choking itself with the collar while tugging; plus, it feels like you have a bit more control.


 For anyone who is reading, please don't take this advice. Especially if you have so little control over the dog that he pulls you around. You should never, ever wrap the leash around your hand. If the dog decides to take off, you could be seriously injured. 
If your dog is "pulling very hard," you need to do more training.
Also, the gentle leader is a design made for a horse, not a dog. If your dog is pulling on a gentle leader, it can cause neck problems. 

There are plenty of places you can Google to find out how to correctly hold a leash. I feel that the knowledge is is very important.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We use leather and biothane, both work fine for gp, prefer the biothane for the easy cleaning/care.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> There are plenty of places you can Google to find out how to correctly hold a leash. I feel that the knowledge is is very important.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjZl1Y_EzLw&sns=em


I don't like this guy's method at all. Two hands on the leash is just going to get in the way and make giving corrections harder. I hold the leash in one hand and let any unnecessary length hang loose; no fancy wrap arounds and no problems.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ I'm totally with you! it reminded me of those waxing infomercials that exaggerate someone shaving their legs in the shower, falling all over the place and cutting their legs up, lol.

his corrections were bizarre too. 

definitely advise against wrist wrapping, but next.......


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

yuriy said:


> I don't like this guy's method at all. Two hands on the leash is just going to get in the way and make giving corrections harder. I hold the leash in one hand and let any unnecessary length hang loose; no fancy wrap arounds and no problems.


You are 100% correct. 
That is what happens when you don't watch all the way through. 

Ugh! My bad.

Can someone find a better video? 

I use this method of holding a leash. 3 pics in the link
http://www.dogtrickacademy.com/blog/end-of-the-leash


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

yuriy said:


> I don't like this guy's method at all. Two hands on the leash is just going to get in the way and make giving corrections harder. I hold the leash in one hand and let any unnecessary length hang loose; no fancy wrap arounds and no problems.


Hmm. I can't watch the video, but this comment piqued my interest. I find on walks that holding the leash with just my right hand, across my body with my dog on my left, is most comfortable. We're to mostly verbal corrections with few leash corrections on walks, though. In class, I hold the leash with both hands, with slack, and I use my left hand to administer a leash correction if needed. Unless we're doing the faux off-lead work, in which case I have the leash draped over my shoulder. I'm using my left hand for that too.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

For me its always been leather but it really depends on the dog and what we are doing. I just ordered a short rubber agitation leash for Charlie when were out in traffic or when I need to leash her in the house. Lucky has always been a 6ft lead leather that matches his rolled leather collar. Daisy flat leather leash if in woods or fields. Short nylon for trips to vet and other places where there was high traffic. Thunder and Chevy ,these beautiful braided leashes that included a collar when going out in traffic,vet groomer . I have multiple leashes. Leather just feels better on my hand but nylon wears well and doesnt show the abuse .


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Going back to the topic, my favorite is my black six-foot gripper leash from k9noz


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It all depends. General walking and casual training 6' leather; in competition 4' leather with ring; for IPO training field, 15 foot cotton long line; for tracking 33' cotton. For trail riding with horse, one similar to "police lead" mentioned above - allows me to tether the dog if I need to, fastens safely over my shoulder for riding (unattached to dog in this circumstance), length is easily adjustable, can have a dog on each end if needed. 

Nylon is for casual only - if you use this in training you can get very nasty rope burns. Cotton long lines leave enough of a nasty rope burn - nylon? Ouch!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sunflowers said:


> You are 100% correct.
> That is what happens when you don't watch all the way through.
> 
> Ugh! My bad.
> ...


I removed the video you had and added some others I found...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I removed the video you had and added some others I found...


Thank you so much!


----------



## KatieToth (Jun 25, 2015)

zyppi said:


> 6' leather lead.
> 
> Take a while to 'break in,' buy nothing better.
> 
> learn how to hold it properly.


I agree, the older the better can be a leather leash


----------

